
Your Facebook data is creepy as hell - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/your-facebook-data-is-creepy-as-hell-319ae47117e6
======
dx034
None of this is really surprising. The issue with picture meta data (esp
location) is well known and not Facebook specific.

I was actually surprised how little information came with the data download. I
would've thought they have much more information on me (e.g. profiles on usage
times, scrolling behaviour, interests), instead they basically just show what
I can access on facebook.com anyway.

Maybe they avoid disclosing that by not tagging it to one profile but to
groups. I'd be surprised if that's really everything they save.

~~~
blackflame7000
They also suffer from the needle in the haystack problem that a lot of big-
data companies run into where they have become obsessed with invading peoples
privacy with the hopes that someday they can make sense of it. But there is
the caveat, sometimes even when you get a large and diverse population, you
don't get trends you get static. because everyone forms a group equilibrium
perpetually invalidating one another's thought to the point where no one knows
whats right; static.

You are who you are and whether Facebook knows it or not doesn't change who
you are and what you expose online. Data is how facebook stays in business,
the really shocking part is that you just found out.

